# Chicken & chuck



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 10, 2006)

Did some chicken thighs and a chuck steak on the gasser tonight for dinner. Uncle Al & Finney sent me rubs to try and I finally got around to trying them. 
Rubadubdub!



Chicks



Steak



Dinner


----------



## Finney (Oct 10, 2006)

I guess you hated it all.


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 10, 2006)

He might have tried the half and half method :roll:


----------



## Cliff H. (Oct 10, 2006)

Did you eat any of it  ?


----------



## Finney (Oct 10, 2006)

Well, it looked good.... anyway.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 11, 2006)

Yeah, looks awesome !


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 11, 2006)

I had a little ( ok, a lot) of each. It was all great. I'll write a review of each of the rubs when I get home from work today.


----------



## john a (Nov 25, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Did some chicken thighs and a chuck steak on the gasser tonight for dinner. Uncle Al & Finney sent me rubs to try and I finally got around to trying them.
> Rubadubdub!
> 
> 
> ...




That's my kind of steak, nice and rare. Chicken looks like it will do as well, very nicely done.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 25, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Did some chicken thighs and a chuck steak on the gasser tonight for dinner. Uncle Al & Finney sent me rubs to try and I finally got around to trying them.
> Rubadubdub!



Ummm.........the chicken on the left that is labeled Finney #2, but has an old Wolfe Rub bottle behind it...................you put Finney rub in an old Wolfe Rub container???  That's wrong on so many levels!
 [smilie=nonono.gif]  No wonder his rubs are getting good reviews, it's from the residue of Wolfe Rub in the old bottles!   [smilie=a_takethatfoo.gif]


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 25, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":24keaku7]Did some chicken thighs and a chuck steak on the gasser tonight for dinner. Uncle Al & Finney sent me rubs to try and I finally got around to trying them.
> Rubadubdub!



Ummm.........the chicken on the left that is labeled Finney #2, but has an old Wolfe Rub bottle behind it...................you put Finney rub in an old Wolfe Rub container???  That's wrong on so many levels!
 [smilie=nonono.gif]  No wonder his rubs are getting good reviews, it's from the residue of Wolfe Rub in the old bottles!   [smilie=a_takethatfoo.gif][/quote:24keaku7]

Hey, I throw nothing away! Those containers even work with my rub! Not to worry about residue, I decontaminate them after every use!


----------



## Uncle Al (Nov 25, 2006)

Waiting for the review. Still   

Al


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 25, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Hey, I throw nothing away! Those containers even work with my rub! Not to worry about residue,* I decontaminate *them after every use!



 [smilie=a_doh.gif]


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 25, 2006)

Uncle Al said:
			
		

> Waiting for the review. Still
> 
> Al



It was written and posted a while back. Look back in the grilling section, it's in there somewhere.


----------



## Uncle Al (Nov 25, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Well I had the chance to try Chris's rubs the other day on some chicken and steak http://www.getphpbb.com/phpbb/viewtopic ... orum=bbq4u. I used rub #1 on the steak and rub #2 on chicken thighs. Both rubs were great! Rub 1 was very spicy like Chris had said. He said it would also have a citrus flavor to it also but the heat over powered the citrus flavor. I think this rub would taste good on butts or brisket but will be lost on ribs or chicken. Rub #2 was one of the best rubs I ever tasted. It had a carabian flavor to it that was perfect with the chicken. I'd bet it would taste equally as good on ribs. The heat is perfect ( at least for me), it hits you as an afterburner which is the way I like it. I also glazed the chicken with "Saucy Susan" whick is sweet. The combo was great! I don't think this rub would be too good with brisket or butts because I think it might get lost if it's in the smoke that long. I would definitly buy this and use it on chicken or ribs. Great combo of heat and sweet. Thanks Chris!



Is this the review Nick ???? I guess you didn't like mine enough to mention it HUH !!!!! LOL

Al


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 25, 2006)

Uncle Al said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo":3lcyf4f4]Well I had the chance to try Chris's rubs the other day on some chicken and steak [url="http://www.getphpbb.com/phpbb/viewtopic.php?t=6366&mforum=bbq4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Uncle Al (Nov 25, 2006)

Nevermind     

Al


----------

